# Curtis 1236/1238 Wiring Harness



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought the plug and gona make up my own cable (to lenght) i want
here is link for plug and pins... for 1238 controller a lot cheaper..

http://www.futureelectronics.com/en...lastic-industrial/Pages/2424471-776164-1.aspx


http://www.futureelectronics.com/en/Search.aspx?dsNav=NtkartNumberSearch%7c770520%2f-3%7c1%7c,Ny:True,Nea:True

Ivansgarage 1999 sonoma electric
http://ivanbennett.com/


----------



## LouMan (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah thanks, I'll keep that on the back burner 
only thing is there hard to put the pins in and if you get it wrong
it's hard to get them out and once you do get them out it's hard to get the pins to stay in the second time, 
just a thought from past experience


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

they go in and come out easily, but you have to slide the inside of the connector out. There's two locking tabs on the side that you lift and then slide out.

Have your curtis controllers been programmed? Do you have a motor that matches them?


----------



## LouMan (Aug 30, 2009)

The controller been programmed from the previous user who upgraded
to a higher voltage, I don't have a ac motor yet, but got a couple dc
motors I'm working on on my build over on ecomodder.com
I been looking everywhere for just a motor or harness or was a controller,(got one now) but everywhere I look they want to sale the whole kit and won't 
return my emails when I ask for parts individually.
looks like they could sale more products if they list each part instead of 
whole expensive kits 
Cruisin had a motor AC31 for a thousand couple months ago but I didn't know about it till it was sold.
oh well they say good things come to those who wait, LOL
by the way does anybody know if this 1238-6501 will work without the encoder signal ?? 
I was going to try a experiment by running the output to a 500-1000amp 3ph-bridge rectifier to have a universal ac or dc controller. 

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/loumans-94-ford-aspire-electric-conversion-14666.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I can get you just a motor, depends on what motor you want. Same thing with Harnesses and the 840 display. They usually sell them as a kit because it's best to have matched motor/controller with AC systems. DC not so much.

pretty sure you need the encoder.


----------

